# Blue Wildebeest hunting...lol



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Blouwildebees pakslae*

Ha ha ha. Amper maak ek myself nat! Waar het jy dit in die hande gekry? Wonder actually of die ou dit nie dalk al weer probeer het nie... Is dit in SA? Klink baie soos 'n yank wat dit geskryf het.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a similar attack with a goat. 

Aaah, that photo takes me back to the first night of my honeymoon.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hoytitoyti said:


> Wonder actually of die ou dit nie dalk al weer probeer het nie... Is dit in SA? Klink baie soos 'n yank wat dit geskryf het.


Ek weet nie Ian ek het ook gedink dit moet 'n Yank wees. Hier by ons vang ons hulle mos met 'n GT7596, 308, 30-06 of so iets:wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

HA, HA, Dit is regtig funny, kan dalk te veel mampoer wees daai goed maak klein laaitjies moer braaf


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

Bushkey said:


> Ek weet nie Ian ek het ook gedink dit moet 'n Yank wees. Hier by ons vang ons hulle mos met 'n GT7596, 308, 30-06 of so iets:wink:


Die oorspronklike een is genoem "Roping a Deer" en is op hierdie forum onder Mutantville grapppies. Dit kan seker aangepas word volgens die wild wat in jou land beskikbaar is maar dit is nogtans baie snaaks.


----------

